# Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

Well, I just picked up my treg fresh from its latest round of upgrades. The most prominent upgrade is the differential/stepper control module software update. (I had also recently upgraded the transmission software.)
I've only driven it from the dealer to work this morning, but my initial assesment is that it's a BIG improvement.
I don't know if you recall that I complained that the loaner treg (also V8 with air) felt way "coastier" than mine. The tech said it was because different tregs have different gearing ratios depending on what's available and I had the highest gearing ratio of all of them. My complaint was that I felt what, to me, seemed like engine braking when I took my foot off the gas. I also felt that this backforce exascerbated the shifting, contributing to the harsh shifting feeling (every time the treg shifted, i felt a minor lurch).
Well, that's gone. My treg is just as "coasty" as the loaner now. So I can only assume (with no mechanic's knowledge at all, mind you) that what I was feeling was the AWD system engaged more than it should be. My guess is that the upgrade to the diff is shifting the percentage closer to 2WD during regular driving.
I would heartily recommend everybody get these two software upgrades.
Some other notes:
- They would not flash the trailer control module because I don't have a hitch. I thought this was done on all V8 models regardless of the hitch...
- They didn't replace the stepper motor because supposedly it checked out, but they didn't give me the part # of the motor installed.
- They did the remote range fix "by accident" -- it wasn't on the original paperwork I signed (I had told them last time not to bother because I was happy with the 20ft range I had) but I did tell them to do all open campaigns and I was dealing with a different service advisor who didn't look back at my old notes to see that I had waived that campaign. The range is much better now, so no complaints there, I guess


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

My sentiments exactly about the flash updates. The Touareg now drives much more like a conventional auto; more importantly, the low-gear shifts accompanied by the dreaded lurch seems gone.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (xplay)*

Xplay, you can get the component number with a VAG-COM, provide you or a friend have one.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (aircooled)*

I just got my 'T' back from having all the software updates, including the transmission flash.
First let me say, I didn't think the two problems I had with my transmission were anything more than driving a vehicle with drive-by-wire technology and I like to think I'm in tune with what my vehicle is doing.
HOLY CRAP, what a difference the transmission update made. The sensative gas pedal/lurching from a dead stop to accelerating is gone. It's reeeeeeeal smooth now. The slight hesitation I had while accelerating in 3rd gear is completely gone. And the transmission seems much more intuitive. When you jump on the gas, it seems to go right to the gear you need, with no questions asked.
I'm really impressed with the update. My service guy says my Transfer Case has to be replaced - it's on order. He is also checking to see about replacing my tires because they are starting to cup and it may be related to the Transfer Case.
I also have a new amp on order for the sound system because of poor bass output.
Overall, very happy with the updates


----------



## ladytregdriver (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (TREGinginCO)*

I just got back from picking mine up and I can also say I noticed a BIG improvement in the shifting dept. I've only done 20 miles or so but I can certainly say say it is much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it time for a poll now.....who's had it done and they noticed an improvement.


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

My question is- why wasn't this problem identified BEFORE they started selling the car. It seems this would have occured on test cars during the development of the car. It seems crazy to have to reprogram the transmission and transfer case after the car has been sold...


----------



## hapster (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (TREGinginCO)*

Did the tcm flash clear out vagcom changes?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (hapster)*

The flash is supposed to clear all DTC fault codes, but I doubt that it reset other system codings, minus the affected components.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_Well, I just picked up my treg fresh from its latest round of upgrades. The most prominent upgrade is the differential/stepper control module software update. (I had also recently upgraded the transmission software.)
I'm bringing my car in next week. Had stepper motor replaced last time. Binding mostly gone but not yet completely.

"I don't know if you recall that I complained that the loaner treg (also V8 with air) felt way "coastier" than mine. The tech said it was because different tregs have different gearing ratios depending on what's available and I had the highest gearing ratio of all of them. "
No offense, but that sounds like a load of crap to me. Different gearing ratios? What do they do, pick it out of a hat on the assembly line?

"Well, that's gone. My treg is just as "coasty" as the loaner now. So I can only assume (with no mechanic's knowledge at all, mind you) that what I was feeling was the AWD system engaged more than it should be. My guess is that the upgrade to the diff is shifting the percentage closer to 2WD during regular driving."
As far as I know (which the cognescenti around here will attest is very little) the Egg is always in 50-50 AWD mode.

"- They would not flash the trailer control module because I don't have a hitch. I thought this was done on all V8 models regardless of the hitch..."
I have a hitch so maybe they will do that too.
- They didn't replace the stepper motor because supposedly it checked out, but they didn't give me the part # of the motor installed.
- They did the remote range fix "by accident" -- it wasn't on the original paperwork I signed (I had told them last time not to bother because I was happy with the 20ft range I had) but I did tell them to do all open campaigns and I was dealing with a different service advisor who didn't look back at my old notes to see that I had waived that campaign. The range is much better now, so no complaints there, I guess


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_ The tech said it was because different tregs have different gearing ratios depending on what's available and I had the highest gearing ratio of all of them. "
No offense, but that sounds like a load of crap to me.

No way mdjak. To make sure of absolute honesty VW's new policy is to only employ the amish as Treg Technicians.








And we know that nobody at the dealer would ever give out bad info. In fact my dealer has a specialist who sits at an information desk by the front door. I like to call her Ms. Information.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (treg4574)*

We discussed this before, I think. The master tech said that as long as the gearing matches front and back, they will use several different sized gears on different tregs.
Supposedly, the higher the gearing ratio the "better offroading and acceleration" but there are downsides in terms of gas mileage and "coastiness". They just use what is in stock at the time.
I can't imagine this kind of policy on a Japanese car where they build kiretsus (sp?) around parts supplies to guarantee they always have exactly what they need, but who knows about the German manufacturers...?
To the person who commented that they should have noticed this on test cars, I imagine it's these little differences that probably accentuate the issues with shifting, etc. And when they ramp up production they may introduce flaws.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (xplay)*

Just got my Treg back from the shop today. 
Tranny flash was done, like everybody is saying; its MUCH smoother and lurch went bye-bye.
I had the hitch flash done, and I'm not having MFI errors when I enable the turn signals on the trailer anymore, that was a problem i was having when I picked up the truck.
Had a foam strip put inside the dash to take care of the condesation on the front windshield, so far, not major condesation like before.
I have a transmitter update put in too (I had the key fob distance thing done already), but they did something different, insted of behind front console, they removed the back right tire and flipped a transmitter right side up that was installed wrong. Back seems to open from like 10 miles away now.
The tire pressure module was replaced. Haven't noticed anything yet. Didn't really have a problem.
The back seatbelt was replaced also.
Had the new amp put in, i really don't notice a difference, am i missing something?
Another thing, and this may be of importance to some of you, the mechanic is getting back to me about the phone connector. Apparently he has seen it and is going to try and get me one, I'll start a new thread if anything develops regarding the phone, with these new hands free laws in DC, this is going to become a requirment.
Had a bunch of other stuff done also, but I thought those recalls might interest people.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_
Another thing, and this may be of importance to some of you, the mechanic is getting back to me about the phone connector. Apparently he has seen it and is going to try and get me one, I'll start a new thread if anything develops regarding the phone, with these new hands free laws in DC, this is going to become a requirment. 

Are you talking about the European phone option that integrates the 6310i into the car? Otherwise, you can integrate any Bluetooth phone or any phone that offers a professional install car kit into the car. I offer the cables/connectors for those.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (spockcat)*

Nope, I'm talking about an OEM connector for the American market; it is rumored to be fully functional with the wheel and radio/nav interface as well as displaying and calling your stored numbers from the MFI, etc etc.. I know bluetooth is a better technology than having it directly connect, but I need it to be fully intergrated with the present system.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (Juaser)*

You are going to need much more than the OEM connector. There is an interface box, cell phone holder, wiring harness, and several other parts. They are listed in the ETOS and ETKA. Cost is over 350 Euros.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (spockcat)*

Connector meaning all the required parts and etc to make it happen. Like I said, I'm getting info on it, so I'll let you guys know when i know exactly what it entails. 
I'm sure I'll be paying dollars.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (Juaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_Tranny flash was done, like everybody is saying; its MUCH smoother and lurch went bye-bye.

Ok, back on topic for a moment








I had the whole control module replaced, and with that came the software update.
It is much smoother indeed (especaily when starting from a full stop) except I can still get it to lurch just a tad when I start from a California stop (going 3 mph instead of stopping).

_Quote, originally posted by *Juaser* »_The back seatbelt was replaced also. 

You got 'lucky'. This only happened to a small minority of cars. (Mine was ok, for example.)


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

I am trying to determine, if I need to get the tranny/diff flash.
Can people who had the software flashes done please post their engine, transmision type and vin codes x'ed.
eg. V6, rear locking diff, 56,34X
Thanks,
Cy


----------



## MrTsDad (Nov 19, 2003)

Well car is at the dealer.....getting all things (long list) sorted! Including transfer case replacement, differential parts ordered?, towing issue, leather seats replaced, everything being flashed, and a bunch of small stuff...... hope the car drives as well as you guys say


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (MrTsDad)*

holy crap. that's a lot of major stuff. what's wrong with the center diff?
seats too? why seats?


----------



## endlessresearch (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (xplay)*

Not to be too redundant, but I received my car back on Thursday night. My commute to Downtown Los Angeles is vastly improved. The software upgrades has made the shifts much smoother and the acceleration does not lag as much. In the grind of LA traffic, you really appreciate this upgrade.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

I had my transmission flashed when I had it in for service. Everything was fine except when leaving yesterday the lurch returned.







I am beginning to think I have a P.O.S. The dealer was supposed to fix the passenger door that wouldn't unlock. They did but it broke again. They said they fixed the condensation problem, but never did. ARGHHH














Oh and now..my passenger speaker has broke yet again. damnit


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

Sounds like a lousy dealership. Maybe it's time to find a new one.


----------



## Martin H (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

To everyone who has taken theirs in for a flash and was denied.
If your dealer stated the flash does not pertain to your vehicle but your Touareg exhibits all the known shifting/lurching issues please post your vins.
Mine is 61XXX.
I'm thinking VW may have to change the vin range this TSB pertains to. Otherwise there are different TCM's out there and another patch needs to be written.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Sounds like a lousy dealership. Maybe it's time to find a new one.

A lousy VW dealership? Heresy, I say.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Sounds like a lousy dealership. Maybe it's time to find a new one.

The other dealer here in town stole my cell phone out of my car. They just pulled it inside for no longer than 2 minutes. It was super quick. Except my car came back cell phone-less.







Plus they are a bunch of greedy ba$tards.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
A lousy VW dealership? Heresy, I say.


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (xplay)*

xplay:
Are you in the Seattle area? If so, which dealer did the flash?
Thanks!


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (insguy)*

I'm in seattle. I think that every dealer in the area has the CD by now and should be able to do it. IM me if you aren't getting that message from your dealer.


----------



## MrTsDad (Nov 19, 2003)

I am in the Seattle area...will be getting my car back today from Carter. Transfer case replacement, parts of differential replaced, transmission flash, diff/step flash, flash trailer module, back of rearseats replaced, check for audio problem, etc... Hopefully now the car will be completly ready, has been at Carter several times. They are taking excellent care of what VW should have done initiallly, ask for Bart Cathey. Give him your list with issues and he will arrange to have it fixed or replaced! They even offered me a free loaner car after 2 visit, bought the car in CA not at Carter!












_Modified by MrTsDad at 2:13 AM 7-15-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (TREGinginCO)*

I dropped off my Touareg this morning for the seatbelt recall, and the other TSB's. Picked it up this afternoon around 3. Here's what they did:
*Seatbelt recall* - Checked it out, and no fix required.
*BN Recall* - Checked the transfer case per recall. Mine was in the 'bad' lot, and they ordered a new one. Service tech tells me it's okay to drive, and they have 3 or 4 scheduled before me. Part is on order. I'm leaving for a drive to Florida and back on Sunday, so we'll see how well the 'bad' part holds up on the trip.
*BP Recall* - Flashed the Differential/Stepper motor control software.
*Transmission Control Flash* - New tranny software! On my 15 mile drive home, there was a noticable change in the tranny behavior. Much smoother shifting on slow traffic. Most noticable was the behavior on a 30mph speed limit road close to home, with several moderate hills. Prior to the flash, the car seemed to hold higher gears too long going uphill, then accelerate drastically once it finally shifted down. Much smoother now, shifts down sooner without bogging down, and maintains speed as it should.
*BD Recall* - Even though I had the Key-fob range fix done in April, they did it again. Apparently there was an update. No noticible change as yet, but I haven't tested it too much yet. (Tech did tell me that he could do an 'unauthorized' mod next time I'm in, if I'm still not happy with the range. I might take him up on it, when the transfer case is being done.
Overall, I am happy with this service. In and out within a day, and they did a good amount of work. Also got a wash. No loaner, but I did get a ride from the dealer to my office after dropping it off in the morning (5 mins away), and that was fine for me.
After these changes, I now realize that I was experiencing the 'binding' behavior described by others. It now just feels much smoother, apparentely due to the differential/stepper motor flash. I'll be curious to see if there is more improvement after the transfer case replacement.


----------



## xplay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (MrTsDad)*

MrT: why did you need to get the back of the rear seats replaced??
Also: for those of you that had the BN replaced the differential or stepper motor, what is your VIN#?


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Happiness is: Transmission Flash + Differential Control Module flash (treg4574)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treg4574* »_
No way mdjak. To make sure of absolute honesty VW's new policy is to only employ the amish as Treg Technicians.








And we know that nobody at the dealer would ever give out bad info. In fact my dealer has a specialist who sits at an information desk by the front door. I like to call her Ms. Information.











LOL.LOL.
I call the lady that sits behind the nice, new round desk: Ms. VW Service. Please hold on. Forever.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (xplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xplay* »_Also: for those of you that had the BN replaced the differential or stepper motor, what is your VIN#?

Transfer case on order, vin: 286xx


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I got the treg completely flashed, and updated yesterday. But I was so busy yappin on the phone I couldnt really concentrate on how the truck was running. (yes I was on a headset, yes I wish I didnt have to conduct business on cellphones while driving)
I will comment later today if I noticed an improvement inany of the updates. (key range distance, stepper, rear diff, transmission etc...)
I did come home with the keys to the loaner in my pocket, oops


----------

